# Castlefield Basin culvert, Manchester, May 2016



## Black (May 19, 2016)

Last culvert along the Medlock before reaching the Irwell,
the culvert runs from Deansgate to Potato Wharf, passes beneath the canal basin.
Built about 1790, Consists of a 700yd brick arch with a single air shaft.
Theres a weir & well which allows excess water to discharge to the culvert.

entrance 
the water passes along a chute 



then drops through a plug






single air shaft, blocked by debris












exit



discharging of excess canal water 
weir 






well 






the now redundant winding equipment,
once used for opening & closing the sluice gates. 






thanks


----------



## smiler (May 19, 2016)

Culverts and drains have never bin of great interest to me, but seeing the reports and pics posted on our forum I'm beginning to see the fascination, I enjoyed your report and pics, and maybe you're not all nuts. Many Thanks


----------



## HughieD (May 19, 2016)

Bit different that. Good stuff...


----------



## Bones out (May 19, 2016)

Done 'well' with that one..... I've still yet to go draining.


----------



## krela (May 19, 2016)

That looks like a back breaker!


----------



## jsp77 (May 19, 2016)

thats a nice little report there, may have to venture underground again at some point.


----------



## oldscrote (May 19, 2016)

That looks in damn good nick for something built over 200 years ago,I wonder if anything we are building now will last as long?


----------



## Lavino (May 20, 2016)

M8ty  nice one


----------



## flyboys90 (May 20, 2016)

Smashing shots Black.There are a few overflows and weirs in my neck of the woods with all the canal systems running through here.


----------

